# Авиация > Работы на сайте www.airforce.ru >  И.Прокофьев - Судьбою не сломленные

## Д.Срибный

Спустя десятилетия после отгремевшей Великой Отечественной войны еще сотни тысяч летчиков, штурманов и стрелков-радистов значатся пропавшими без вести.  Многие из них так и остались лежать в обломках своих боевых машин, и в их судьбе не поставлена последняя точка, у них нет официальных могил.

До сих пор не прояснилась судьба многих летчиков, которые покидали свои сбитые самолеты с парашютами, сажали израненные машины на вынужденные посадки на территории, занятой противником, хотя еще в годы войны были свидетельства однополчан и мирных жителей, что они не упали вместе с самолетами, а оставались живы. По-разному складывались их судьбы. Кто-то попал в плен, бежал и возвратился в строй. Кто-то погиб в плену. Многих немцы расстреливали после приземления, а бывало – и в воздухе при спуске на парашюте. Неделями, месяцами выходили через линию фронта сбитые экипажи самолетов и отдельные летчики. Многие попадали к партизанам и какое-то время сражались в рядах «народных мстителей». Какие разные и интересные судьбы! О каждой можно написать книгу, как о летчике Александре Маресьеве, который несколько дней полз к своим с перебитыми ногами и о котором написана «Повесть о настоящем человеке».

Вот и мы решили рассказать вам о таких случаях. Быть может, они помогут кому-то узнать судьбу своих родных и близких, которые до сих пор значатся в списках пропавших без вести. Эти истории о жизни и судьбах летчиков, штурманов и воздушных стрелков, защищавших Ленинград на ближних и дальних подступах....

http://www.airforce.ru/history/ww2/c.../captivity.htm

----------


## Monitor

Very good work by Ilja !

----------

